# Yiddish: גײ אַװעק [Geweg / Gey avek]



## MonsieurGonzalito

Friends,
 In a 1997 USA movie called "The Beautician and the Beast", a NYC  woman of Jewish background (interpreted by Fran Drescher) is hired as a teacher to a very small and remote Eastern European country.
At some point, she is dismissing from her room the son of her employer (who just had made some clumsy sexual advances on her), and she says that she plans to get out and know the surroundings. The following dialog ensues:

- Now you gotta get out, because I wanna get dressed. Tonight, I am gonna see the sights.
- In Slovetzia?
- Yeah.
- You'll be back in 20 minutes.
- Geweg  (as she closes the door).

What does "Geweg" (pronounced /gewek/)  mean?


----------



## lingobingo

Gehweg means pavement/sidewalk, so I’m guessing she just means Get out! (or Sidewalk – now!).


----------



## elroy

Geh weg (two words) = Go away


----------



## lingobingo

Well, I was nearly right!


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

It is Yiddish (as she is Jewish)

gey avek - Jewish English Lexicon


----------



## sdgraham

Yiddish is from an early German dialect. Many Yiddish words sound the same, e.g. the German _weg_ is pronounced WECK VEK.
(Corrected  )


----------

